# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Best PCT for Superdrol???

## rissinite

I'm running SD for 3 weeks and was wondering what the OPTIMAL PCT for SD would be...

Clomid/ Tamox?
Clomid/ Aromasin ?
Clomid alone?

What do you guys think???

----------


## NEW_IN_THE_GAME

i used real nolva for 4 weeks @20mg/day. also formadrol and novadex for 8 weeks.
my cycle was 1-4:30mg phera plex; 3-6:30mg superdrol/day

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

Clomid - 105/105/70/70
Aromasin - 25/25/25/25
Myogenx - 6 caps ed

----------


## rissinite

> Clomid - 105/105/70/70
> Aromasin - 25/25/25/25
> Myogenx - 6 caps ed


I was leaning towards this as I have Myogenx in hand already. But four weeks of PCT for a 3 week SD cycle?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> I was leaning towards this as I have Myogenx in hand already. But four weeks of PCT for a 3 week SD cycle?


Well, if its 3 weeks, then PCT for 3 I suppose. Usually people run them for 4, so I just automatically put that.

Also, with the clomid and aromasin , if you didnt know already, those are in mg's, and taken everyday. i.e. 25mg of aromasin ed for 3 weeks.

----------


## rissinite

Yeah, I'm familiar with what you're talking about. I've read that some think you should megadose the clomid on day 1, like 300mgs. Then taper down to 100 the rest of the week and less and less the weeks to follow. What are your thoughts on this method?

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Yeah, I'm familiar with what you're talking about. I've read that some think you should megadose the clomid on day 1, like 300mgs. Then taper down to 100 the rest of the week and less and less the weeks to follow. What are your thoughts on this method?


I dont really see the point in that, but I dont think it would hurt either. Its up to you really. But I do know, myself and others here have had good success with that PCT.

Also, you might wanna look into Dermacrine. Theres a few guys here that have used it and loved it.

----------


## workingout247

I want to run a 3 week powerdrol cycle...10 mg first 2 weeks then bump to 20 the last week...I don;t have access to nolva and suggestions for PCT...I am 5.8 188 31 years old. Any necessary support supps...thanks

----------


## Teegunn

> Clomid - 105/105/70/70
> Aromasin - 25/25/25/25
> Myogenx - 6 caps ed



This sounds like a good plan. I would NOT use Nolva with SD or PP as some have had progesterone probs with nolva and SD/PP. I would also strongly consider some Adex (liquidex on the board sponsor) at .5 mg daily during cycle.

----------


## smeegle

Wouldn't Novedex XT be enough over a 4 week period to do the job?

----------


## workingout247

Yeah I would like to know to would Novedex xt be enough for a 3 week cycle of powerdrol?

----------


## AaronJM1984

> Wouldn't Novedex XT be enough over a 4 week period to do the job?


No, you need to use a SERM, Nolvadex or Clomid, that Novedex stuff is just a test booster

----------


## logen32

hey iv been looking at pct protical for superdrol and its clones as im gonna be running m-drol soon. The answer to your question is it varies. Clomid and aromasin is your best bet. I read that novla alone works great. Also the over the counter Novadex is pretty weak of a pct considering the product will shut you down.

I'll post a site soon that i find to be very informative.

----------


## LivingToBeBig

Hi i wanted to know what i should do, i have enough clomid for the whole 4 weeks but only enough Aromasin for 2 weeks (Orderd from lion and the bottle leaked and he doesnt want to know bout replacing) ne way i also have nolva so is it ok to run Aromasin for the 2 weeks then nolva to stop the progretion sides from nolva/sd??? or just run lower dose of aromasin?

----------


## AaronJM1984

IMO you only need Clomid or Nolvadex for PCT. I ran Methyl Vol (Superdrol clone) for four weeks, upped the dose from 20-30-40, for PCT I am using Nolvadex from Lion 40/20/20

that novadex OTC is crap, they gave it a name to sound similiar to the real thing, don't bother with it, you can get the real stuff from Lion for like 40 or 50 bucks, which will last for 2 PCT

----------

